# What happened to google play of the day?



## monster4 (Feb 13, 2012)

They were offering cheap apps every day, almost like amazon market, but I haven't seen any in a while. Anyone else noticed that these have vanished mysteriously?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought it was just for the up coming release of google play.


----------

